# Any salmon in the rivers around St Ignace yet?



## kawigreen (Mar 28, 2013)

Planning on coming up next weekend sept19. Getting mixed reports online. Are they starting yet or we can wait a week. Feel free to pm me so as not to announce it to the world. Also is the waters up to danger or still wadable? Thanks in advance .


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

What is a salmon? Not that I don't know what one is I have not seen one in so long I forgot what it looks like. I scouted Moran Bay for an hour last night and never saw one surface. What I would like to see is a DNR hatchery truckload of them getting dumped into the bay. Gee I forgot, I can't slam the DNR for not planting salmon in the UP anymore. Just ask the nice lady who does the creel census how many salmon that she counted this year. I am one of the more serious salmon and trout fishermen in St Ignace. I put in the hours and like to think that I know how to catch fish. Good luck fishing for them though, I hope that you catch some. Very few salmon in this area this summer. THe fishfinder looked like a color tv that is not drawing a channel.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I would give it a week it is possible with colder weather and rain a few may show up.I would not expect to go home with limits. If you bring a boat I would in town your chances might be better.


----------



## kawigreen (Mar 28, 2013)

DNR report shows some in the bays hopefully this cold spell will drive them in


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

They can plant more salmon if you dont mind another crash lol


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

someone11 said:


> They can plant more salmon if you dont mind another crash lol


They refuse to plant anymore salmon in this area. When the salmon crashed we caught some skinny salmon but overall it was one of my best years. I caught big healthy Chinook and good numbers of them. One morning 4 of us caught 12 chinook, the smallest was 8 pounds and the largest was 24 pounds. The DNR is going to plant salmon where the money is and right now it is on the Gold Coast. It is a waste if the salmon die off I agree. It is also a waste if the marinas and boat launches are vacant. 

I am thinking for some reason or another it was just a bad year for this area and I hope that I am right.


----------



## lasalleman (Jan 27, 2011)

It was infact tough

Never really had any good thermoclines set up and just made for tough fishing with the water temps and weather this "summer" Fish will make it to the rivers


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I checked with the commercial fishermen and they were pulling salmon nets out this week as there was no market for them. I still don't think that there are any numbers of chinook in the EUP. There will be some to be caught just not very many. The tribal fishermen complained that it was their worst year, so that should tell you something. According to the DNR surveys there are loads of salmon smolts in the surveys that they have done. It is possible that there is hope for the future.


----------

